# Subic,Tagaytay,Dumaguette



## martinald (Feb 17, 2017)

I am British and have been staying in Makati with my filipina partner. We are wondering about moving to set up a permanent home in Tagaytay, Dumaguette or even Subic freeport. We wondered if any expat members here living in any of those 3 places might share with us their experiences and opinions about life there for them?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If you can afford it, I would recommend the Subic Freeport over Tagaytay (crowded, on the edge of a volcano), and Dumaguete (getting crowded).

The Freeport is safe, clean, stable power and water.

Houses in the Subic Freeport are going for 4M Php + for the 40+ year leasehold rights. It can be in your name and you can resell your leasehold rights when you want to move on. When you reach 25 years left on your lease, you can buy an additional 25 years.

I recommend try living there on short term lease (25-35000php rent/mo) and see what you think about the place. Also, it will give you time to shop around for the house that you want to buy and you will be able to jump on a good deal should it arise.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Of cause Subic is not at all close to a volcano that has massively erupted in recent times. I know Subic, have a place close by, and have relations in Dumaguete. I would say Tagaytay area is more scenic.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I visited a friend who has built a home in Ponderosa Leisure Farms in Tagaytay. Don't let the name fool you, it is not a resort but a gated community. Only 30 minutes from Manila via SkyWay and SLEX it's a haven for retirees. And you own the land. Not unlike in Subic where you just lease property.
BUT if you like being near the sea then Subic takes the pie


----------



## martinald (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks for that jon, do you live in subic yourself with a filipina?


----------



## martinald (Feb 17, 2017)

good to hear from you gary. are you living in the freeport zone with your partner/family or some distance away? I guess there are lots of expats living in the freeport zone?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

martinald said:


> good to hear from you gary. are you living in the freeport zone with your partner/family or some distance away? I guess there are lots of expats living in the freeport zone?


we're currently in the UK but our place is in a little barangy just the Olongapo side of Dinilupihan. So Subic is our nearest shopping destination.


----------



## martinald (Feb 17, 2017)

So you spend a lot of time near Olangapo? do you have many expat friends there? we would like to find an area where there are plenty of social activities going on and ways to make friends. we may also start an online selling business working from home


----------



## martinald (Feb 17, 2017)

Does your friend at ponderosa have a good social life there with many new friends since they moved there? people I know in different gated subdivisions have very different intereactions with others there, maybe partly because of how the place is organised and any communal areas and activities


----------

